# How you naturally clean out liver stones and clean out crud from it?



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

How do you clean out your liver naturally? I'm going through a bout of Mono and it is bugging me again.

I'd appreciate any hints or advice? Thanks!

Kat


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

largentdepoche said:


> How do you clean out your liver naturally? I'm going through a bout of Mono and it is bugging me again.
> 
> I'd appreciate any hints or advice? Thanks!
> 
> Kat


What are liver stones ?

.


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

http://www.curezone.com/cleanse/liver/


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

the liver isn't anything like a waste paper basket that can be emptied when its full......


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

That doesn't sound right.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

i don't have any particular liver problems. however, i take thisilyn (brand name) milk thistle extract, which is supposed to support liver function, and flush toxins from your liver.

my understanding is milk thistle extract is used in some german hospitals in case someone eats poison mushrooms.

the couple that told me about thisilyn are very into organic food. he seems very knowledgable about biology and keeps up on a lot of scientific research. ie, he doesn't just repeat anecdotal evidence.

also, this couple went to an internal medicine doctor for some reason, and had tests done. the doc said their liver was in very good shape, 20 years younger than he would have expected, particularly given the volume of their social drinking. they said they take thisilyn milk thistle extract, and the doc immediately started taking it too.

a bottle of 100 tablets costs $16 or so at a discount. you can take 3 per day. it's supposed to be safe for long term use too.

i just ordered some from VitaminShoppe.com, using a coupon for 20-30% off for an order over $100. (google "vitamin shoppe coupon" to find a coupon) 

sorry if i sound like a commercial! i have no vested interest in vitamin shop or thisilyn or anything.

--sgl


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

http://herbalgram.com/default.asp?c=milk_thistle

my friend i refer to in my post above told me about HerbalGram it has a very scientific approach to herbal medicine. far deeper than i can understand, but my friend actually understands this stuff. 

it's a subscription site for some of the info, but other stuff is free. you can search and it shows you all the articles, both free and subscription.

Some more scientific information about milk thistle extract is available here. It's one of the free articles.

It's too long for one post, so here's the summary, and another post will have more detail if you want it.



> http://herbalgram.com/default.asp?c=milk_thistle
> *Summary*
> 
> For over 2,000 years Europeans have used milk thistle seeds as an herbal treatment for liver disorders. The plant has been grown both as an ornamental and a vegetable. Virtually all parts of the plant have been used as food with no reports of toxicity. Over the past 40 years, intensive chemical, pharmacological, and clinical research has confirmed mechanisms of action and therapeutic value of silymarin in a wide range of human liver disease including toxic metabolic liver damage (such as fatty degeneration of the liver) and supportive treatment of chronic hepatitis and cirrhosis. Silymarin, derived from the seeds of the plant, has shown both protective and restorative effects in liver disease. Other components of the seed have proven useful in supportive therapy for death cap mushroom poisoning. The plant is a primary example of the usefulness of using historical efficacy as a starting point for the development of modern applications for medicinal plants.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

more from above source:


> http://herbalgram.com/default.asp?c=milk_thistle
> *Modern Medicinal Use*
> 
> Intensive research in the hepatoprotectant (liver protecting) effects of milk thistle began about 40 years ago. In Germany, milk thistle seed extracts have been marketed for many years. Attempts to isolate the primary active chemical components were under way by 1958, but there had been few attempts to characterize the chemical components prior to 1965 (Vogel, 1976). Wagneret al. (1968) first isolated silymarin from the seeds, providing an opportunity for establishing a scientific basis for use in treating liver diseases. Later it was found that silymarin was not a single component, but a mixture of complex compounds known as flavonolignans. Silymarin is found in concentrations of 4 to 6 percent in the ripe seeds (Der Marderosian and Liberti, 1988). The first chemical compounds isolated and structurally characterized were silybin, silydianin, and silychristin (Wagner and Seligmann, 1985). A number of other flavonolignans have also been found in the seeds, in addition to apigenin, silybonol, and myristic, palmitic, stearic, and oleic acids (DerMarderosian and Liberti, 1988).
> ...


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I second the Milk Thistle...also consider adding Dandelion (leaf and root) and Burdock (Root) to your diet. Right now the dandelion leaves are young and tasty!


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Have you seen the book about the liver flush diet? I know that you are younger by far than I am, but what it says basically is that after so many years of absorbing toxins, your liver gets fatty and tired. The herbs suggested can help to flush it out some, but I have found that sticking to the diet for a while can really help me feel better. It advises you to cut out caffiene, sugar, salt, any preserved foods and add flax oil, seed, hot lemon drink and a drink of unsweetened cranberry juice and water to your diet daily; eat organic fruits, vegetables, and meats, and drink a lot of pure water. If you want more details, let me know. It really boosts overall health for me, in fact, I need to go on it again soon. 

The liver may not be a wastepaper basket, but it definitely is an organ that can take a licking and keep on ticking.....to a point. It's also, luckily, an organ that can be revitalized, and that can recover from damage. 

hollym


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

It can be as simple as juicing two grapefruits and add 1 Tbsp. EV olive oil, drink this upon arising, 2 to 3 times a week for 6 weeks. This is one I do because it is easy, easy, easy. Also gather up some dandelion leaves(unsprayed of course) and make an herbal tea.... either pour boiling water over the leaves and steep or boil the leaves a couple minutes, strain and you have tea. Some areas may have garden radishes now, they are a great liver tonic. I am still hesitant to do the harsh liver cleanses, I surely don't want to end up in the ER with a huge gallstone stuck somewhere, but I know plenty of folks who have done it with a bag of stones to prove it.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Grapefruit is not compatible with all drugs though.


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

...and the alleged gallstones float and melt...properties that real gallstones do not posess.....


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the info and advice!

I just passed some gallbladder stones was all. We were getting Norovirus and it felt like another round of Mono but it wasn't. I do get liver flu every now and then so this info is very good! Thanks! 

Kat


----------

